# 7up Paper Label Very 1st?



## iggyworf (May 28, 2020)

Here is a 7up bottle I got back in Jan 2020. With the help of non other than SodaBob aka SodaPopBob. It's a paper label that he and now I believe to be the earliest PL 7up made. Bob did some good research on this label and bottle. He has one as well.  I will quote a lot of Bob's findings(with his kind permission). It is a Root bottle possibly dating to 1932. And we believe the label dates 1931. Notice in the upper right of the label where it says 'Drink After Eating-Before Retiring-On Arising-' No other labels we have seen have this on them. I have seen another bottle on ebay with this label, but it is in poor condition. And with Bobs research of the Squeeze Bottling works, he has come to that conclusion. Although not 100% for certain of course.




My bottle

'SodaBob':I looked around some more and still can't find another one like it from Kokomo - Based on some research I did when I got mine, I determined that the label and slogan MIGHT be one of, if not the VERY FIRST paper label that 7up ever used.  I'm attaching a couple of pictures of my bottle/label - which still has what appears to be the original cap.  As it stands now, our labels with that particular slogan are the only known examples that I am aware of.



Bobs bottle


Sodabob: Jan 9 2020, I have been at this most of the day and ranking the Kokomo, Indiana / Squeez Bottling Works / Paper Label / 7up Bottle as ...

*Extremely Rare ~ Only Known Example !!!*


SodaBob Jan 9 2020, The plot thickens ...

I just concluded some fairly extensive research and discovered that *ALL* of the following bottlers were located at ...

*1041 South Union Street* in Kokomo, Indiana ...

1929 to 1937 = Squeeze Bottling Works
1937 to 1940 = Dekle Coal & Beverage Co
1940 to 1947 = Dekle Double Cola Bottling
1947 to ???? = Tom Joyce 7up Bottling Co

I did some double checking and this should be accurate within a year or two. If so, then the Kokomo 7up bottle that's currently on eBay(the one I was able to get) is likely no later than 1937 - with the embossed 32 on the heel looking pretty good for  a possible 1932.



SodaBob jan 10 2020,  Hopefully your bid on the Kokomo bottle will nab it. Even though the paper label might not be original to the bottle itself (which is almost impossible to determine and confirm) the paper label is what I consider to be extremely rare and the only known example I am aware of after spending a couple of hours looking for another one like it. The one I own is a six ounce and has Tyler Bros. on the paper label, but no location. The only embossing on the bottle is the number 8 on the base, and no way to know for certain if the bottle and the label are original to one another.




SodaBob jan 10 2020, One thing I can tell you if you don't already know, is that between about 1929 and 1934 when the 7up company first got going, Charles Grigg instructed his franchisees to use ANY bottles they could get their hands on, which included both amber as well as green bottles. At that time the company was disorganized and had not figured out the bottle supply issues yet. It wasn't until they introduced their first ACL bottles in 1935-36 that they (sort of) got organized. This early disorganization explains the white and orange swimsuits, as well as other variations such as embossed neck rings, different slogans, etc.


----------



## iggyworf (May 28, 2020)

More pics of the bottle,









Me, Jan 15 2020, Bob got the bottle today! Fast shipping!  It is a 'ROOT' Bottle. Embossed on the heel as well as the #32 and 313A or 373A. I don't want to scratch off the label to see if it is a 1 or a 7. I tried to get good pics of everything. Let me know what you think.
. I will try to look up the bottle also. Now what makes this label possibly the 1st PL is the 'Line' under the 'UP' portion? Very hard to get a good pic of the '313A' bottom left of the label. Nothing on the bottom of the bottle, one tiny chip on the bottom otherwise the bottle is in good shape. The label is attatched very good to the bottle.






SodaBob Jan 15 2020, Super Cool!  ROOT started dating their bottles in 1909 and continued until they were fully "absorbed" into the Owens Illinois Glass Company in 1932. I can't speak for the label yet, but I would say the bottle itself is almost definitely a 1932.   At this juncture I mostly interested in dating the label, which the 313A leads me to believe is for 1931. So I think its safe to assume at this point that you have a 1931 label on a 1932 bottle.  Based on what I know about 7up paper labels, its the SLOGAN in the upper right corner that is extremely rare. Your example and my example are the ONLY two labels I have ever seen that have that particular slogan. If its not the earliest slogan/label, then its definitely one of the first. The earliest newspaper ad I have ever seen for 7up is from 1931, which I am attaching.  The ad will be included in the article I am currently working on because the LARGE 7 is similar to the LARGE 7 on the 1935 "Alkaline" bottle that I am also attaching.

SodaBob Jan 15 2020, Correction ...

Originally, I thought the 313A was on the paper label -  but just re-read what you said and see now that the 313A is on the bottle itself. So disregard what I said about the label being a 1931. We will have to figure out some way of dating the label itself. All I can say at the moment is that Squeeze Bottling changed names and/or ceased operating in 1937.  I will do some additional research about Kokomo / Squeeze and see what I can find. Sometimes even a phone number will help narrow things down.

Bob has informed me recently he is having comp probs, but hopes to be online soon.


----------



## SODABOB (May 28, 2020)

Did someone mention my name?    

Hey, Rich

Super cool bottle.  I wish mine was in that good of shape.  The label fell off of mine a long time ago and I had to laminate in plastic to try and preserve it.  

First Question:   On the lower part of the label does it have either of the following ...

1.  Howdy Co.
2. Seven Up Co.


----------



## iggyworf (May 28, 2020)

Bob, no it does not.

It's difficult looking up 7up paper label slogans.


----------



## SODABOB (May 28, 2020)

Thanks, Rich

That sort of puts things into a Good-news / Bad-news type of scenario when attempting to date the label.

The bottle itself  is definitely a ROOT 1932.  Unfortunately, that doesn't necessarily date the label because it might have been added later. 

If it had Seven Up Co. on the label it would likely date it to 1935 or later - which wouldn't be early enough to be a very first.  They went by the Howdy Co. until around 1935-36.  The earliest known dates for 7-Up in any manner are 1928-29, with national advertising kicking in around 1931. 

Without the Howdy Co. or the Seven Up Co. on the label, it makes it a LOT more difficult to date.  So we will have to take a closer look at things and figure our some other way to date the label itself.  Even though I suspect that it might be the very first label, that doesn't confirm it - and I'm all about confirmation these day. 

The best I can come up with at the moment is this ad.  It is the absolute earliest ad I have ever found for 7-Up ...

*1931



*


----------



## SODABOB (May 28, 2020)

P.S.

Notice the label has  "REG. U.S. PAT. OFF."  on it under the 7up

That's a significant clue. Now compare that to the dates on these original documents.  Also notice that both documents have "The Howdy Company"   Especially notice the "August 7, 1928"  That's the earliest date known no matter how you slice it.


----------



## SODABOB (May 30, 2020)

Rich

Speaking of slogans, could you please post (write) EVERY word that's on your label.  I realize the photos you posted have most of them, but they are a little hard to make out and I want to be sure I don't miss something.  And you are right, its difficult to find and determine every slogan ever used on the paper labels.  I'm currently working on a project to try and find every paper label ever used by 7-Up, buts its going to take a LONG time to accomplish and I will eventually let you know what I come up with.

By the way, even though I have access to hundreds of newspaper ads and articles from Kokomo, Indiana, I have been unable to find a Squeeze Bottling ad earlier than about 1945 indicating they sold 7-Up.  Ads earlier than 1945 show the numerous brands they sold, but for some unknown reason not 7-Up.  I'm not sure what to make of this at the moment, and will continue searching, but it could be that your particular bottle was a one-time event.   ???


----------



## iggyworf (May 30, 2020)

"An ant-beverage for home or hospital. The alka-
line reaction adds to the alkalinity of the blood.  No drink
is ????ptable to the ladies. As a mixer, it is especially                          (probb(acceptable))
desirable. Takes the "ouch" out of grouch,

SQUEEZE BOTTLING WORKS
Phone 4651               Kokomo, Ind.
         contents: 7 fl. oz.
printed in usa





7up reg u.s.pat off
LITHIATED
LEMON SODA





Drink after eating-
before Retiring-
On Arising-


----------



## SODABOB (May 30, 2020)

Thanks, Rich - Mucho appreciated

Too bad the label doesn't have their address - that would help as well.  But the phone number is the next best thing.  I will post some ads later, but as near as I can determine at the moment, they started using the 4651 number in 1931-32.  In 1929 and 1930, their phone number was 146-W


----------



## SODABOB (May 30, 2020)

Using phone numbers and addresses, I was able to determine that the Squeeze Bottling Works was located at 1041 South Union Street between 1929 and 1936.  In 1937, that same location was occupied by the "Dekle Coal & Beverage Company."  And in 1942 the Double Cola Bottling occupied the same address.  The weird part is that I still can't find any ads and/or indications whatsoever that the Squeeze Bottling Works sold 7-Up between 1929 and 1936.  So, something is fishy in Denmark - or should I say "Kokomo"

I'll be back with more as time allows.


----------



## SODABOB (May 31, 2020)

To help establish a timeline for Squeeze Bottling, I thought it best to start with this newspaper Ad and Article.

Notice ...

Address = 314 W. Foster
Phone = 146

1929








1931

Even though they were in operation as early as 1929, they did not Incorporate their company until 1931 - which wasn't unusual.  Notice the name Dekel - which was referred to in a couple of earlier post.

Notice Address = 1041 South Union Street


----------



## SODABOB (May 31, 2020)

Squeeze Bottling Works

Notice Address = 1041 South Union Street

Classified Ad - Want To Buy section

1936






Dekle Coal & Beverage Company

Notice ...

Address - 1041 South Union Street
Phone = 4651

Classified Ad - Want To Buy section

1937


----------



## SODABOB (May 31, 2020)

Fast forward to 1947

7-Up Bottling Co. 

Notice Address = 1041 South Union Street


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 1, 2020)

So is 1936 the earliest record of Squeeze Bottling Works using the 4651 phone number that you can find?  By the way good work again.


----------



## SODABOB (Jun 1, 2020)

Rich

This news clipping not only answers your question - but it also creates a new one. 

In other words ... 

Except for your paper label, I cannot find any indication that Squeeze Bottling Works ever BOTTLED 7-Up. There are no Ads, Articles, or other references to confirm it.  Nor can I find an ACL 7-Up bottle from Kokomo. I'm starting to suspect that Squeeze Bottling was only a distributor for 7-Up, and that it was actually bottled in one of the nearby cities such as Indianapolis, Lafayette, or Muncie, and then transported to Kokomo for distribution.  

*1931



*


Distance between Kokomo and Indianapolis = Appx. 60 Miles


----------



## SODABOB (Jun 1, 2020)

This could be the missing link - although the 1935 date when they began operation seems a little late  ???

*1936 ~ Indianapolis, Indiana



*


----------



## SODABOB (Jun 2, 2020)

Rich

I discovered something that MIGHT date your paper label.  I still need to do some more research, but my initial findings involve the words ...

*Anti Acid*

As it stands now, I can only find those words on four 7-Up related items, which I am attaching. I don't know the exact dates for the cardboard sign, the tin sign, or your paper label, but they are definitely early. The ad is the only one of the four that I can confirm as being dated 1931.  If we conduct a search for anything else that's 7-Up related and uses the words "Anti Acid" we might be able to narrow things down even better. An interesting thing about your paper label is that it uses the word "Ant" without the letter ' i ' - which I can't explain at the moment, other than it might serve as another clue. 

By the way, there are FAKE tin signs out there, so buyers beware!


----------



## SODABOB (Jun 2, 2020)

HYPOTHESIS / INCONCLUSIVE / UNCONFIRMED / REQUIRES MORE RESEARCH / ETC.

Please note all of the above, but as it stands now I am _leaning _ toward ...

*A 1930-31  7-Up Paper Label on a 1932 Root Bottle




*


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 2, 2020)

Bob i am sure you know about this pic from a post of yours here back in 2010.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 2, 2020)

a 1930-31 label on a 1932 bottle does not make sense, either the factory went into the future or some one slapped it on the wrong year bottle recently?


----------



## SODABOB (Jun 2, 2020)

Rich

Yes, I remember those Decals.  Apparently they are fantasy reproductions from the 1970s.  

There is a set of them currently on eBay ...









						1970's  Pak 5 7-Up Decals 5 Different Era's cc-306  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1970's  Pak 5 7-Up Decals 5 Different Era's cc-306 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




I don't know who originally promoted them, but they seem to be some type of giveaway.  But regardless of that, ya gotta wonder where they came up with the various dates - especially the one dated 1931.  Even though I don't consider the 1931 decal as definitive proof that your label is also from 1931, I won't deny that its a pretty dang good clue in our favor.


----------



## SODABOB (Jun 2, 2020)

Hemi

To Clarify ...

Bottlers ordered paper labels by the thousands and generally kept using them until they ran out - at which time they would reorder more, and so on.  So it would not be surprising to find an older paper label on a newer bottle, no matter what the brand.  Coca Cola and Pepsi Cola bottlers followed the same practice. The Seven Up Company did not become fully Standardized until around 1950 - which also explains why there is a seemingly never-ending variation of ACL bottles, slogans, and labels.


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 2, 2020)

I agree with Bob but also with Hemi to a point. I 'm sure some people take labels real or fake and put them on bottles to sell. I am hoping my bottle in question is the real mcoy so to speak. the label does look authentic to me even under my magnifying glass. It is still applyed extremely well to the bottle with no flakey corners. Not sure if that is a good sign or not yet.


----------



## SODABOB (Jun 2, 2020)

Rich

Good point!  A collector or seller might have glued the label to your bottle in recent years - and every time it changed hands its true origin gets lost.  That's why we should never try and date a paper label based on the bottle its adhered to - they are two totally different items.  All things considered, I believe your bottle is original - I also believe your paper label is original - but whether they are original to one another is the $64 question.  However, its the date of the label and whether its the very first that's the main focus here, so I'm "sticking" with that  (pun intended)


----------



## SODABOB (Jun 2, 2020)

Speaking of slogans, compare the slogan on Rich's paper label to the wording in this Ad from ...

*1932







*


----------



## Burkenhill (Jun 3, 2020)

That's a very interesting bottle.  I checked my paper label 7up bottles and none of mine say that.  This attached picture is of a bottle recently sold on Ebay.  It doesn't show a bottler on the bottom but does have the intriguing slogan on the top right of the label.  This picture clarifies for you the wording on the main body of the label that says,    "....is so acceptable to the ladies.".....


----------



## SODABOB (Jun 3, 2020)

Burkenhill

Great find - Thanks for sharing. Could you please provide us with a link where you found it. Here's another one that sold on eBay recently.  I believe that makes a total of four known examples with that particular slogan ...

1. Mine
2. Rich's
3. Burkenhill - eBay
4. This eBay









						7 Up Lemon Soda Bottle Paper Label Kokomo IND IN Indiana Squeeze Bottling 7 oz  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 7 Up Lemon Soda Bottle Paper Label Kokomo IND IN Indiana Squeeze Bottling 7 oz at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 3, 2020)

Bob I seen the one with the bad label also. Here is one that sold.








						7-UP GREEN GLASS  BOTTLE WITH LITHIATED LEMON SODA PAPER LABEL SLC UTAH CAP   | eBay
					

BRIGHT GREEN   BOTTLE WITH CAP.



					www.ebay.com
				




???????


----------



## SODABOB (Jun 4, 2020)

Rich

Thanks for posting the link to the bottle that Burkenhill shared.  I have been looking for other examples, but haven't found any - and tricky to search for because everyone describes them differently.  The attachment is from an article that Cecil Munsey and Ron Fowler published in 2004.  Unfortunately they did not date the snippet or explain exactly what the text part is referring to, but the part at the bottom about Swift & Co.. kind of leads one to think the image at the top is a paper label.  If it is a label, it MIGHT be the very first.   I looked for one like it but struck out.

If we can find a paper label like this one, it MIGHT solve the mystery as to which one was the very first. The key words are "Alkaline Reaction"

By the way, Cecil Munsey passed away last fall - I believe he was 91 years old.


----------



## SODABOB (Jun 4, 2020)

The only 7-Up bottle I am aware of that has the slogan "Alkaline Reaction" on the front label is this 1935 ACL. But no Slenderizing lady.


----------



## SODABOB (Jun 4, 2020)

This is cropped from the ad I posted a couple of days ago ...

*1932




*


----------



## SODABOB (Jun 4, 2020)

INCONCLUSIVE / ETC.

I'm revising what I said earlier and now _leaning _ toward ...

*A 1932  7-Up Paper Label on a 1932 Root Bottle*


----------



## SODABOB (Jun 4, 2020)

And nominating this as a candidate for POSSIBLY being the very first 7-Up paper label


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 4, 2020)

Great work Bob. I never seen that one before. I havn't had a lot of time to search since i started back to work. We were delayed 3 wks so still trying to catch u[p.


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 4, 2020)

SODABOB said:


> INCONCLUSIVE / ETC.
> 
> I'm revising what I said earlier and now _leaning _ toward ...
> 
> *A 1932  7-Up Paper Label on a 1932 Root Bottle*



That would make more sense.


----------



## SODABOB (Jun 4, 2020)

Rich

I have pretty much hit a dead-end and can't seem to find anything more than what I already have.  So this is adios for the time being, but will be back if I or anyone else finds something of interest that might solve yet another 7-Up mystery.  As I eluded to earlier, the best I can come up with is that your bottle and label could very well be from 1932 - although this is totally speculative and will require more time and research to either refute or confirm.  Any additional research I do will likely focus specifically on what could be a paper label like the one in my last post - providing it is a label - which I am not certain about. So, without further ado, I leave you with ...

This is me years from now and still looking for the very first 7-Up paper label


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 4, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> That would make more sense.



After reading thru all your findings Bob, I lean that way also. thanx for all your help in, like you said, another 7up mystery!

PS I think i look like that now! lol


----------



## SODABOB (Jun 16, 2020)

This link is to a paper label 7up bottle that's currently on eBay









						Rare Large Green 1949 7-Up Bottle Los Angeles Paper Label w/ Swimsuit Girl  | eBay
					

Great old 1 pt., 13 fl. oz green 7-up bottle with original paper label from 7-up Bottling Co. of Los Angeles, Inc. It has the embossed 7 up logo at two places on the collar, as well as the bottom.



					www.ebay.com
				




Notice ...

1.   Its a 1944 7up bottle made by the Owens Illinois Glass Company
2.  The paper label has (C) 1949 By The Seven Up Company


Although the paper label looks original to the bottle, it may or may not be.  A seller or collector could have glued a newer label to an older bottle - which is something we will likely never know for certain, and can be not only confusing, but frustrating.

However, if they are original to one another, then its likely an example of a bottle that was reused/refilled for several years, with the paper label changed as needed.  Despite the bottle's age, the paper label on this particular cannot be any earlier than 1949.  Hence, my reasoning that you can't always date a bottle based on the paper label that's on it - or vice versa - they are two different things.


----------



## SODABOB (Jun 16, 2020)

P.S. 

Another thing to consider is bottle washing.  The attached snippet is from a 1921 issue of the American Bottler magazine.  Notice what it says about "soaking" - "caustic soda" - "brushes" - "temperatures" and so on.  Based on everything I know about early bottle washing machines, it appears to me that a new paper label would be required every time the bottle was washed.  Hence, a 1949 paper label on a 1944 bottle like the one on eBay.  This might also have been the case with Rich's bottle.  







I posted this Cecil Munsey snippet earlier, but posting it again to draw attention to where it says at the bottom "Labels do not come off in the cooler"  - But it doesn't say anything about labels not coming off during the washing process.   







As time allows I plan to continue my search for the very first 7-Up paper label, but I don't think we have found it yet.


----------

